# Trooper Hits Wrong Key, 15 Days Suspended



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

A Tennessee Trooper faces fifteen days off after he pushed the wrong buttons on a computer and a message went out to state employees which was described as "racist."

Tenn. trooper suspended over white pride e-mail | US News | Idaho Statesman


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> Everybody plays the race card. It's not fair.


 I agree with you LM but he shoulda been smarter then to even look up his E-Mail at work. When I used to go through my E I was sure not to open anything that the computer Nazi's, (mtc's term I just stole LOL) could retrieve and use against me!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

LawMan3 said:


> It's not fair.


Nothing about this job is....


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Which key was that on the keyboard F86?

Just want avoid it.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Which key was that on the keyboard F86?
> 
> Just want avoid it.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

That is ridiculous, you can have any type of pride you want Black,Gay,anything else but if you have White pride you are automatically a racist. I personally do not care what you are, seems like this country has less and less *AMERICAN PRIDE*.


----------



## justacitizen (Nov 16, 2009)

WOW! You folks do not live in TN yet you think it's the same there as in Mass. I am from Boston but live in TN and I must say.......Racism is alive and well here.Hell,The Klan is alive and well here.It is a different world here all together.He should not have been reading personal E-mails at work while ALL citizens pay his salary.Not that it matters but for the record,I am white.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I dont think anyone here has said we do not have racism, I believe what we are saying is that if you are proud to be white you are automatically considered to be racist. I do agree that he should not have used the work computer if that is the policy of the agency to not allow the work computer for personal email. As I stated I personally do not care what color,sex,religion,etc anyone is if they want to be proud to be __________ then so be it.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

justacitizen said:


> WOW! You folks do not live in TN yet you think it's the same there as in Mass. I am from Boston but live in TN and I must say.......Racism is alive and well here.Hell,The Klan is alive and well here.It is a different world here all together.He should not have been reading personal E-mails at work while ALL citizens pay his salary.Not that it matters but for the record,I am white.


:roll:

Oh good, another one.. Tell you what fuck face, tell me where you live, I'll drive down there and reimburse you the $6 you paid in taxes toward police services. In return I get to beat the bag outta you...

By the way douchebag, cops pay taxes too. I'm willing to wager, more than you do..

Now scurry on down to Wal-Mart and be sure to pose for the cameras.

And for the record, I'm white and I'm off duty and I'm on my own computer. So fuuuuuuuuuck yooouuuuuuu........


----------



## justacitizen (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey Deuce ANGRY Much??? I was pointing out that that phrase means something different here.THAT made you really mad and judgemental.I am just going to school here and I work at a lawfirm FULLTIME.So not only do you need anger management but you are also wrong.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

justacitizen said:


> WOW! You folks do not live in TN yet you think it's the same there as in Mass. I am from Boston but live in TN and I must say.......Racism is alive and well here.Hell,The Klan is alive and well here.It is a different world here all together.He should not have been reading personal E-mails at work while ALL citizens pay his salary.Not that it matters but for the record,I am white.


Tell ya what... You figure out what his salary is, go find him, and ask him for however much you paid for the 5 minutes he was sitting at that computer reading his email and writing out his reply. I'm sure he'll be THRILLED to reimburse you.

Dumbass.


----------



## justacitizen (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow,Medic and Deuce need anger management.Have a cookie.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

justacitizen said:


> Wow,Medic and Deuce need anger management.Have a cookie.


And justacitizen needs to bite me.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

NOOBS should respect the members.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I wonder if DEMOCRATIC Senator Robert Byrd would agree with you...you have heard of him right? Did I mention he was a DEMOCRAT.....keep electing these kinds of people and then cry about racism.


----------



## justacitizen (Nov 16, 2009)

I vote in Mass via Absentee Ballot.I know who Byrd is and EHHHHHHHH.Again, I just am going to school here.Always a Bostonian.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

justacitizen said:


> I vote in Mass via Absentee Ballot.I know who Byrd is and EHHHHHHHH.Again, I just am going to school here.Always a Bostonian.


You're _from_ Boston, but going to school in TN? You must be a scholar...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Say "hey" to Dunlap and Jesse for me...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

justacitizen said:


> Wow,Medic and Deuce need anger management.Have a cookie.


citizen, have a cruller



justacitizen said:


> I vote in Mass via Absentee Ballot.I know who Byrd is and EHHHHHHHH.Again, I just am going to school here.Always a *douchebag*.


Fixed it for you

Citizen, we aren't angry, we just don't like you.

College in TN? You must be the student with most teeth and no shotgun in your pickup. In fact they must really razz you about your prius with the rainbow and Obama bumper stickers


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

as a rule at work i go into "tools" , hit "inter-net options" , and DELETE EVERYTHING !

plus don't open email from crazy friends ( or in my case like minded individuals  )

the trooper got a s**t deal my guess is a "person of color" made the push to put his balls in a vice


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

justacitizen said:


> Wow,Medic and Deuce need anger management.Have a cookie.


Angry? You have no idea..

What I'm sick of are you holier than thou, hypocritical pogues bitching about a cop writing an email on company time.. "I pay your salary!" You think St Micheal shits out cops and when our tour of duty is over we go back to our cave and shut down? Dumb fuck, we were all civilian scum before getting on the job and we socialize with your ilk off duty too. We know how you do nothings work.. Fucking hypocrites...

You're such a dolt you can't even get the stereotype right. We like donuts, not cookies...


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Deuce said:


> Angry? You have no idea..
> 
> What I'm sick of are you holier than thou, hypocritical pogues bitching about a cop writing an email on company time.. "I pay your salary!" You think St Micheal shits out cops and when our tour of duty is over we go back to our cave and shut down? Dumb fuck, we were all civilian scum before getting on the job and we socialize with your ilk off duty too. We know how you do nothings work.. Fucking hypocrites...
> 
> You're such a dolt you can't even get the stereotype right. We like donuts, not cookies...


 OH MY GOD Deuce!!!!! :L: :L: :L:!!! I almost fell off the couch laughing at that one!!!! GREAT!!!!


----------

